# Woodworking



## RogerNVA (Jul 28, 2017)

Recently retired, but several years before I retired, I tied up money and time into some woodworking equipment and a shop.  I don't regret it for one minute.  Now that I am retired I have more time for my woodworking.  I have been making Heirloom Children's Rocking Chairs shortly after I got started in woodworking.  I have made many Bowls and Yarn Bowls.  The Grand Children as well as my Daughters are always wanting something made for them, it never ends.  Not to mention, my Wife also has her list.  I will post some pictures of some of my work.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 28, 2017)

Beautiful work, Roger.  I do a little woodworking but mine looks crude next to yours.  Wood, especially hardwood is really expensive here.  I've been turning some tiny cups and bowls lately.

Welcome to the forum.

Don


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 28, 2017)

Those are beautiful Roger.  I especially like the rocking chair.   Interesting connectors on the seat and back.


----------



## RogerNVA (Jul 28, 2017)

Thank you Grandpa Don.  I used to work for a Flooring Manufacturer before I retired and I collected all the scrap wood I could get my hands on.  Walnut, Maple, White and Red Oak, Brazilian Cherry, Brazilian Chestnut, Tigerwood, Eucalyptus and even some of the pallet material our wood was shipped in on was of different exotic woods.  Saved everything I could.  About to use up most of it and have started cutting down trees on my property, drying them and saving them for some future turnings.


----------



## RogerNVA (Jul 28, 2017)

Thank you NancyNGA.  Those connectors are Wood Dowels inserted and the dark streak through the center of the dowel is a Mahogany Wedge driven into the Wood Dowel in order to swell it and prevent it from coming out.  An old fashioned way of fastening wood.  The Children's Rocking Chairs have only four metal fasteners in them, those are four screws to hold the rockers onto the legs.  Everything is fastened with Dowels and Wedges.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 28, 2017)

At one time I was a woodworker as well.  I subscribed to Fine Woodworking magazine and even sent in some woodworking tips.  

The wood that I liked to turn on the lathe was what they called 'spalted'.  It was just starting to go bad and had streaks through it.  Mostly birch.  I would hunt the neighbors woodpiles.

That's nice work Roger.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 28, 2017)

:wave:   Hi Roger.  Welcome to the forum. 

Your  (pictured)  projects are beautiful and show outstanding craftsmanship.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 28, 2017)

Oh my gosh! Your work is beautiful. My son has his own high end cabinetry business and would love to make other furniture as well. I know from listening to him what a lot of work goes into making pieces such as these and the satisfaction you get from your work.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 28, 2017)

You are very talented!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful work Roger, I too really love the rocker!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 28, 2017)

RogerNVA said:


> ...  Everything is fastened with Dowels and Wedges.


Cool!  Thanks for the explanation.


----------

